# My 2litre planted betta tank



## eFaN (Oct 18, 2008)

juzt wanna share with y'all my planted tank.

tank : ocean free 2ltre tank
light : 13W PL Light
filter : hang on 6w filter.
plants : 2 anubias on coconut , moss ball , java moss on rock and frogbits. 
Fauna : just betta at the moment ..

no co2 or fertz added.


























questions : will the frogbits thrive in this setup? anyway i can improve this setup? thanks


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

I think the scape looks nice, maybe just add a black background?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Tank's too small for a Betta...they need ~10 liters minimum.

But nice scape!


----------



## ohyeahcrx (Mar 21, 2008)

I say get some shrimp! haha or some small fish that are bottom swimmers. The only fish can think of that are like that are ottos and such. Cause I like that arced piece of wood :thumbsup:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice little tank  The frogbit should do just fine


----------



## eFaN (Oct 18, 2008)

thinking of adding Oto, aka Dwarf Sucker Fish (Otocinclus affinis). will they gobble up the leaves of my plants?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

eFaN said:


> thinking of adding Oto, aka Dwarf Sucker Fish (Otocinclus affinis). will they gobble up the leaves of my plants?


No, they just eat algae. They are a good choice


----------



## luckydud13 (Jun 21, 2008)

where'd you get that tank?


----------



## eFaN (Oct 18, 2008)

luckydud13 said:


> where'd you get that tank?


hi, got it from my LFS. im from singapore. its easily available here. its by ocean free.

btw. if there is no fauna in there and i intend to add moss floor, will using small little doses of easylife profito and seachem's excel each week be an overkill for this setup? :confused1: wanted to accelerate growth..

easylife profito info:
http://www.easylife.nl/english/index.html?id=40


----------



## eFaN (Oct 18, 2008)

rescape my tank alil bit, playing arnd with the marimos and added flame moss hoping it will grow out n cover those mesh.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice looking little setup. 

I've personally had better results cutting flame moss into 1/4"-1/2" segments, then sandwiching it between the mesh. It seems to grow in a lot fuller and more evenly that way.


----------



## eFaN (Oct 18, 2008)

jinx© said:


> Nice looking little setup.
> 
> I've personally had better results cutting flame moss into 1/4"-1/2" segments, then sandwiching it between the mesh. It seems to grow in a lot fuller and more evenly that way.


oh dang. wonder what will happen to mine haha :confused1:


----------



## fishboy87 (Feb 19, 2008)

nice tank and flame moss should look great in there! one question though. . .is that algae on the bottom right?


----------



## eFaN (Oct 18, 2008)

fishboy87 said:


> nice tank and flame moss should look great in there! one question though. . .is that algae on the bottom right?


haha those are marimo moss ball torn up to pieces.


----------



## eFaN (Oct 18, 2008)

i did a mini rescaping by cuttin the flame moss on mesh shorter (excess moss tied to cave-like coconut) and addin HC on the side. now ive been adding small small doses of excel daily and flourish weekly. temp 29-30c :confused1:.










hopefully the HC will make it in this tank.:fish1:


----------



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

Very nice looking aquascape!

Yeah, the betta could do OK in there if the plants balance out his waste, however i would be monitoring water conditions DAILY and making sure to do frequent 50% water changes. The smallest I am comfortable putting a betta in is 2.5 US Gallons (~9.5L)

Were I in your position, i would recommend re-homing the betta in a larger tank and putting in a few neat looking shrimp (Please, don't take this the wrong way, but shrimp would be much happier in there)


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

thats one great looking tank:thumbsup:

i agree with other people bettas need a bigger tank than that


----------



## eFaN (Oct 18, 2008)

Walking_Target said:


> Very nice looking aquascape!
> 
> Yeah, the betta could do OK in there if the plants balance out his waste, however i would be monitoring water conditions DAILY and making sure to do frequent 50% water changes. The smallest I am comfortable putting a betta in is 2.5 US Gallons (~9.5L)
> 
> Were I in your position, i would recommend re-homing the betta in a larger tank and putting in a few neat looking shrimp (Please, don't take this the wrong way, but shrimp would be much happier in there)


yep planing to rehome him to a bigger home and add some cherries when the flame moss grows out of those mesh. also i dont thnk the Hc will be able to make it in this setup, gona replace it with a moss. Thnks pple:thumbsup:


----------



## bunkum (Mar 14, 2008)

eFaN said:


> haha those are marimo moss ball torn up to pieces.


Marimo aint moss, its actually algae lol


----------

